# LF 1:1 non high-tiers trade



## droqen (Apr 8, 2019)

4/29 edit: got some new cards for trade

Got non-high tiers, looking for non-high tiers. 1 for 1.
BUT if you have a 255 Wolfgang for trade, please take 2 cards

Have:
022 Leonardo
036 Alli
038 Patty
041 Quillson
044 Shari
053 Limberg
062 T-Bone
063 Mint
064 Pudge
072 Lionel
074 Cobb
076 Jeremiah
093 Bertha
096 Cole
122 Lucha
124 Harry
141 Nana
144 Cesar
172 Agnes
179 Hopper
189 Drift
219 Anchovy
222 Miranda
228 Bubbles
249 Beardo
257 Klaus
276 Astrid
280 Victoria
321 Mallary
282 Violet
327 Penelope
347 Tammy
349 Lucy
353 Elise
354 Walt
355 Mira
369 Sylvia
374 Tank
376 Rizzo
380 Kevin
397 Iggly

Looking for:
023 Cheri
025 Al
030 Tiffany
031 Sheldon
032 Bluebear
039 Jitters
042 Marcie
046 Winnie
056 Bangle
061 Tutu
070 Biff
078 Roscoe
090 Axel
097 Willow
099 Molly
134 Kidd
136 Egbert
137 Cookie
140 Avery
149 Broccolo
152 Wendy
154 Rhonda
158 Timbra
162 Mathilda
166 Kitty
171 Benedict
175 Jay
178 Hugh
184 Anicotti
221 Kody
223 Del
229 Cousteau
230 Velma
231 Elvis
232 Canberra
235 Spork
237 Bam
238 Friga
242 Chevre
246 Eloise
247 Wart Jr.
258 Daisy
260 Tammi
265 Gala
266 Joey
269 Bree
270 Rooney
271 Curlos
273 Moe
275 Hamlet
277 Monty
283 Frank
288 Curly
290 Caroline
293 Rolf
296 Soleil
298 Derwin
319 Pinky
329 Broffina
336 Pierce
344 Rudy
350 Elmer
359 Apple
360 Rod
361 Purrl
367 Annalise
373 Pompom
379 Nibbles
387 Rowan


----------



## frogkisses (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi I have Rodeo and Sparro, do you want to trade for Opal and Bella?


----------



## droqen (Apr 11, 2019)

frogkisses said:


> Hi I have Rodeo and Sparro, do you want to trade for Opal and Bella?


yup, I'll PM you


----------



## tmq927 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hello I have: 120 Ozzie, 180 Pecan and 381 Gloria. I was wondering if you would trade for 123 Fuchsia, 157 Moose and 354 Walt.


----------



## droqen (Apr 12, 2019)

Yes. PM-ing.





tmq927 said:


> Hello I have: 120 Ozzie, 180 Pecan and 381 Gloria. I was wondering if you would trade for 123 Fuchsia, 157 Moose and 354 Walt.


----------



## Brianstorm (Apr 12, 2019)

059 Nate for 354 Walt?


----------



## droqen (Apr 12, 2019)

Scizor711 said:


> 059 Nate for 354 Walt?



Ah, I was actually looking at your post earlier. It seems like I also have 358 Papi from your LF (I missed him in my post). So if you would like to do 020 Curt, 059 Nate for 354 Walt and 358 Papi, let me know/PM me!


----------



## VikramSidhu (Apr 15, 2019)

thanks for sharing this post.. i was also looking fo it Canada Study VISA Consultant in Ludhiana


----------



## Sylveon99 (Apr 15, 2019)

080 Eugene and 085 Pancetti for 375 Becky and 397 Iggly?


----------



## droqen (Apr 15, 2019)

Sylveon99 said:


> 080 Eugene and 085 Pancetti for 375 Becky and 397 Iggly?



Yes, PM-ing now


----------



## iaan (Apr 19, 2019)

want to trade my tutu for your marcel?​


----------



## droqen (Apr 28, 2019)

iaan said:


> want to trade my tutu for your marcel?​



Sorry! I didn't see this until now. Unfortunately I already traded Marcel away off site. So sorry about this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



iaan said:


> want to trade my tutu for your marcel?​



Sorry! I didn't see this until now. Unfortunately I already traded Marcel away off site. So sorry about this.


----------

